# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Thiên Lộc khuyến mại đặc biệt nhân dịp 8/3

## thietht

Nhân dịp 8/3, khi thực khách sử dụng Set Menu 8/3, nhà hàng Thiên Lộc giảm 20% giá set menu, nghĩa là giá 450.000 đồng/người chỉ còn 360.000 đồng/người.


Chẳng phải ngẫu nhiên mà cả thế giới dành riêng một ngày để tri ân những cống hiến lớn lao của phụ nữ cho nhân loại. Được mệnh danh là phái yếu nhưng ẩn chứa trong lòng là một trái tim yêu thương, nghị lực phi thường và những hy sinh lớn lao cho gia đình và xã hội. Chào mừng ngày 8/3, nhà hàng Thiên Lộc đã kỳ công chuẩn bị Set Menu “Người phụ nữ tôi yêu” để phái mày râu dành tặng những người phụ nữ. Set Menu là sự hội tụ của những món ăn ngon, bổ, tốt cho sức khỏe và đặc biệt, đây là những món được nhà hàng lựa chọn từ sự yêu thích của chị em phụ nữ, vì thế phái mày râu hoàn toàn không phải lo lắng về việc chọn món khi đến nhà hàng.


Nhân dịp 8/3, khi thực khách sử dụng Set Menu 8/3, từ ngày 6/3 đến ngày 8/3, nhà hàng Thiên Lộc giảm 20% giá set menu, nghĩa là giá 450.000 đồng/người chỉ còn 360.000 đồng/ người.  Đây là mức chi phí cực kỳ hấp dẫn trong những dịp lễ quan trọng của năm, khi các nhà hàng đều rất đông đúc. Vì vậy bạn hãy nhanh chóng gọi điện đặt trước với nhà hàng để được chỗ ngồi ưng ý nhất và sự phục vụ chu đáo nhất.


Đặc biệt, nhà hàng Thiên Lộc với hệ thống Set Menu nhiều lựa chọn và nhiều mức giá, các món ăn hấp dẫn được chế biến theo kiểu Âu, Á, Âu Á kết hợp cũng là lựa chọn lý tưởng và phù hợp với các công ty, văn phòng, nhất là nhân dịp 8/3 này. Từ những món hải sản cao cấp như: Tôm Hùm, Bào Ngư, Vi Cá, Cá Song Đỏ, Cá Mặt Quỷ, Cá Tầm, cá Vược, Cá Chình, Cua Biển, Ốc hương, Tu Hài… đến các loại thú rừng, các món từ Bò Mỹ, bò Úc, sườn Cừu…. đặc biệt duy nhất ở Hà Nội chỉ nhà hàng Thiên Lộc mới có, đó là cá Vược tươi sống ngọt lành hương vị biển và mức giá cực kỳ hấp dẫn.


Nằm ngay địa điểm đẹp nhất của khu đô thị Mỹ Đình - Sông Đà (Tòa nhà CT4), nhà hàng Thiên Lộc sở hữu hai tầng lầu với không gian lên tới 600m2, sức phục vụ từ 80- 200 khách, đây là nơi lý tưởng để các công ty lựa chọn tổ chức những bữa tiệc đông người… Cùng với hệ thống phòng VIP sang trọng, tiện nghi Thiên Lộc cũng là lựa chọn phù hợp cho bữa tiệc tiếp khách hay khi cần không gian đầm ấm, thân mật cùng gia đình.


Bạn và gia đình bạn, cơ quan bạn, công ty của bạn… sẽ dành cho những người phụ nữ, một nửa của thế giới của bạn món quà tri ân đặc biệt nào vào dịp 8/3 này? Đó có thể là một món quà thời trang, là mỹ phẩm,… đó cũng có thể là bữa tiệc lãng mạn dưới ánh nến lung linh và hoa hồng đỏ thắm tại nhà hàng Thiên Lộc – Cùng nhau thưởng thức những món ngon và chia sẻ những phút giây thăng hoa của cuộc sống

*Chương trình khuyến mại nhân dịp 8/3 tại nhà hàng Thiên Lộc*

-  Giảm giá 20% Set Menu “Người phụ nữ tôi yêu”, từ ngày 6/3 đến ngày 8/3, giá chỉ còn 360.000 đồng/ người (giá gốc 450000 đồng/ người)
-  Tặng rượu vang Chile cho mỗi bàn khách
-  Set up bàn tiệc với hoa tươi và nến thơm.
Nhà hàng có chỗ để xe thuận tiện, phục vụ từ 10h30- 22h hàng ngày, kể cả ngày lễ và chủ nhật. Chi tiết về thực đơn, món ăn, xin vui lòng xem tại Website nhà hàng Thiên Lộc

Nhà hàng Thiên Lộc
Điểm đến lý tưởng cho những bữa tiệc của bạn.
101- 102 CT4- Khu Đô Thị Mỹ Đình- Sông Đà, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04. 3787 7987
Hotline: 0913 054 899

----------


## abckoi

Với không gian xuyên suốt được thiết kế mở và trang trí hài hòa, trang trọng, không ồn ào và ấm cúng đặc biệt không kém phần hoành tráng và hiện đại; Nhà hàng tiệc cưới - Trung tâm hội nghị SAPHIRE mong muốn mang đến cho quý khách hàng có nhiều lựa chọn cho ngày trọng đại của mình với 5 sảnh tiệc có quy mô khác nhau: *KIM CƯƠNG, BẠCH KIM, NGỌC TRAI, PHA LÊ,HỒNG NGỌC.*





Bên cạnh đó, với đội ngũ quản lý có năng lực, đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, tay nghề cao cùng với hệ thống nhân viên được đào tạo bài bản, quý khách đến đây sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng với cung cách phục vụ nhanh nhẹn, ân cần, chu đáo cũng như thật sự ngon miệng trong từng bữa tiệc bởi chất lượng, sự đa dạng, phong phú và hấp dẫn của thực đơn.


 


Đến với *SAPHIRE* để cảm nhận được một *PHONG CÁCH mới, ĐẲNG CẮP mới*
Đến với SAPHIRE bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự KHÁC BIỆT hấp dẫn và thú vị so với các trung tâm tiệc cưới khác.
*Nhà hàng tiệc cưới - Trung tâm hội nghị SAPHIRE*  Xin trân trọng đón chào và hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.


Hãy đến và cảm nhận sự khác biệt độc đáo, và hãy là những vị khách đầu tiên may mắn nhận được những ưu đãi của nhà hàng cưới và dịch vụ đặc biệt nhất tại đây


*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*


526 Điện Biên Phủ, Phường 21, Q.Bình Thạnh, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
[ĐT] (08) 5445 6699
[Email] sales@saphire.vn
[Web] www.saphire.vn

----------

